
Computation and State Machines (2008) [pdf] - btrask
http://lamport.azurewebsites.net/pubs/state-machine.pdf
======
brudgers
Recent discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13153846](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13153846)

